
Blocking via an unsolvable CAPTCHA - kumarharsh
https://patents.google.com/patent/US9407661B2/en
======
ajpkco
I'm curious to know why and how you would enforce a patent like that if
competition was using the same technique. Am I missing the point entirely? Is
it just a mean to say "I got the idea first!"?

~~~
kumarharsh
Yeah, seems like that.

